# 2010 Nissan Altima Sedan, Coupe and Hybrid Unveiled With Design Tweaks, New Options



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

After teasing us with a cropped photo several weeks ago, Nissan has now officially unveiled the refreshed 2010 Altima Sedan, Coupe and Hybrid models with an updated interior and exterior and some new electronic toys.

The car doesn't look all that different on its own, but place it next to an '09 model and the changes are certainly noticeable. Included in the refresh is a new Maxima-esque grille and restyled hood, as well as a few new wheel designs. Inside, new fabric and new trim finishes help to update the interior look with the center stack getting a more thorough makeover.

New options include a premium audio package with a nine-speaker Bose stereo with a color 4.3-inch LCD display, iPod connectivity and a USB port, as well as Bluetooth, MP3/WMA playback and a RearView Monitor. In addition, a revised version of Nissan's Hard Drive Navigation System is optional on all models. It replaces the standard 4.3-inch display with a 6.5-inch one, with a 9.3 GB Music Box hard drive and advanced features like speed limit advisories and optional XM NavTraffic and XM NavWeather

In the safety department, Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC), is now standard on all models.

Under the hood there have been no real changes with the base 175-hp 2.5-liter 4-cylinder or a 270-hp 3.5-liter V6. Don't be confused by the name changes either, as Nissan has opted to drop the SE badge in favor of a more exciting SR badge.

The Altima Hybrid also gets a redesign, but no engine changes with the same 2.5-liter 4-cylinder/electric motor combination, making 198-hp that registers 35 mpg city and 33 mpg highway.

Pricing for the base Altima sedan remains the same, but a slight "market adjustment" increase for all other models has been made.

Check out the huge gallery of photos Nissan has provided, or take a gander at our more realistic exclusive first images of the Altima Sedan 3.5 SR, just taken a few hours ago.

More: *Report: 2010 Nissan Altima Sedan, Coupe and Hybrid Unveiled With Design Tweaks, New Options* on AutoGuide.com


----------

